# Accounting Progtram



## kooldog (Jun 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what is the best and esiest accounting program out there. I need one bad but not sure which one to use. I need invoices, accounting, acconts receivables and payables.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

quick books pro or quicken, does less, costs less


----------



## kooldog (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank You ..I'll look at that one, don't have to be real fancy. Thanks again


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

If you're doing any sort of volume at all, I think you should save the cost on something like Quick Books, and find a good bookkeeper to do it for you. Sell what you sell, and leave the bookkeeping and accounting to the pros. We have a company that handles bookkeeping, accounting, and payroll, all under one roof. You can find someone to to bookkeeping one a week or once a month for not a lot of money. You don't have to dive right into the accountant or anything, but consider what your time is worth and how much you know about that sort of stuff!


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

Dan K said:


> If you're doing any sort of volume at all, I think you should save the cost on something like Quick Books, and find a good bookkeeper to do it for you. Sell what you sell, and leave the bookkeeping and accounting to the pros. We have a company that handles bookkeeping, accounting, and payroll, all under one roof. You can find someone to to bookkeeping one a week or once a month for not a lot of money. You don't have to dive right into the accountant or anything, but consider what your time is worth and how much you know about that sort of stuff!


Most accountants use Quick books, export a file and send it to them.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

quickbooks pro is what i use for everything.


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, We have used Quick Books Pro for many, many years now and just love it.
lost1 is right, the accountants do use it.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

My mom's a beancounter by trade and swears by Quickbooks. She used to work for a CPA firm in Vegas that primarily used Quickbooks, and our current CPA also prefers Quickbooks. That being said, I've seen some companies keeping track of their accounting, A/P, and A/R via Excel spreadsheets, it's just a matter of how serious you want to be with the accounting and how much you want to be charged at the end of the year by your CPA for the mess you bring them


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I also do book keeping at my day job and also SWEAR by quickbooks pro (or premier) you can now get premier softwares that are industry specific that really can help you with cost analysis, however if you do not want to take the time to learn it and use it for real, get on craigslist and fine a book keeper that is doing freelance stuff.. they will come to your business once a week and keep everything neat and tidy.. PLUS< you will probably make back the money you pay the bookkeeper atleast 5 fold in the money you save from having a pro book keeper.


----------

